# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Poezi Shqipetare

## Veshtrusja

*Qetesi Nate*
_nga: Ismail Kadare_ 

Dhe malet i zu gjumi 
Ne fusha-qetesi:
Tek udha afer lumit
Veshtroj dhe rri tani.
Cdo gje eshte qetuar
Cdo gje po fle mbi dhe
Dhe neshte njeri zgjuar
Per ty mendon, Atdhe.

*Nena*
_nga: Ismail Kadare_

_-Balade-_

Ne mbremje u kthye ai ne shtepi
i lodhur, i ngrysur, me traktet ne gji.

Mesnates se shurdher, se erret, se shkret
do ngjise ai traktet kudo ne qytet.

-Mesnates ti sonte, o nene, me zgjo!
-Mir, biri nenes, fli, bir!  tha ajo.

Ai si i vdekur ne gjume! ra pastaj
dhe nena mbi te nuk i ndan syte e saj.

Shikon ajo traktet dhe lutet mbi te
<<Fli, biri i nenes, se ora seshte nje.>>

Akrepi leviz, me ngadale leviz
pas perdesh, pas xhamash: e zeze nata pis.

Ne enderr ai buzeqesh e po sheh,
nje fushe te bukur, nje qiell pa re.

Dhe nena e tij me te bardha vallezon,
ne fushe te sahatit me dore  tregon.

Akoma akrepi ska shkuar ne nje,
ndaj nena se zgjon, ndaj akoma po fle.

Por befas ne fushe u degjua qe larg
nje krisme perreth: trak a trak, trak a trak!

Dhe nena u zhduk si ne mjegull atje,
sahati i thyer sec ra permbi dhe.

I mbytur ne djerse u zgjua ai
<<O nene>>, dhe doren e vuri ne gji.

Atje trakte ska. <<O nene ku je!>>
Pas perdesh, pas xhamash po gdhin dite e re.

<<O nene!>>, por nena nuk eshte me perqark
diku mitralozi troket: trak a trak!

Dicka neper mendte atij shpejt I erdh
u hodh drejt nga porta: kuptoi e u zverdh.

Ne dor revolverin, ne rrugen e shkret
vrapoi nerresire, kudo ne qytet.

<<O nene, o nene, o nene, ku je!!!!>>
Ja, zbardhin mbi mure ca trakte atje.

Vrapon, po nuk duket gjekundi ajo,
<<Ndal!>> ndihet tek-tuk. Vrapo shpejt! Vrapo!

Nagim afer pyllit, ne an te nje perroi
pas drureve ai u mbeshtet e vajtoi.

Qe biri te flinte i qete gjer nagim,
mesnata per nenen sdo kete mbarim.

---------------------------------------------------------

*Bilbilenjte*
_nga: Dalan Luzaj_

Permbi shkembin thepa  thepa
ku rron rrapi kraherende,
Bilbilenjte ngritur gjeta
ca ne valle, ca ne kenge.

Digjej guri neper gjak,
pritej pylli jenicer,
Bilbilenjte trembedhjete
harte e lisave si merr.

Re e zeze fshehu qiejt,
vetetimat varur rrine,
vetetijne Bilbilenjte
vi shandane per Laberine.

Viteve vrapoi kenga,
Bilbilenjte trembedhjete;
gjaku dallgezoi ne zemra,
zemrat japin  marrin jete!

Permbi shkembin thepa  thepa
Rrap i kenges krahet tund,
Bilbilenjte ngritur gjeta
Laberise gjer ne fund.
---------------------------------------------------------
_nga: Kujtim Murati_

Ky duket si varrim.
Mbi ju po hedh plisa dheu dhe mbi plisat nje pllake
betoni te rende.
Ky eshte tamam varrim, por nje varrim me 
shpresen e jetes per te nesermen.
Po shpetuat ju do te shpetoj edhe une, po jetuat ju 
do te jetoj edhe une, qofte i ngujuar ne qelite e errta
te burgjeve, i prehur perjetesisht nen toke.
Sepse ju vargjet e mia jeni uni im i vertete, uni im i
dukshem e i padukshem.
Sot po iu mbuloj qe neser te ngrini krye si fijezat
rebele te barit dhe te shpertheni betonin e rende,
frymemarres. E me pas te lulezoni te lira ne
kopshtin magjik te poezise, njerezore e kryenece, te
sinqerta e jokonformiste.
Edhe po sqeshe une do te jeni ju, poezite e mia, uni
im, qe vdekja dhe harresa nuk e mberrijne dot

*Shqiperia*
_nga: Kujtim Murati__
Burrel 1970_

Nje zog bie mbi pullaz
shpirtin plot me vrer
nuk mund ai te fluturoje
nje krah e ka te prere

Ne ata sy te pikelluar
qe me shohin me pergjeri
une veshtroj si ne pasqyre
dramen qe mban ne gji.

Largohuni vegime te buta
ne shpirt po ndiej trishtim
se te ai zogu une po shoh
dhembjen e vendit tim.

*Te Dua*
_nga: Kujtim Murati__
Ballsh 1976_

Te dua
jo pse je e bukur
as per natyren tende te qete
te dua pafundesisht
ja kjo eshte arsyeja 
e vetme dhe
e vertete

Te dua 
jo pse ke virtyt
as per qendresen tende
permes shqotes,
te dua marrezisht
madje dhe tej
caqeve te botes

----------


## MI CORAZON

Veshtruesja , thx per baladen '' Nena ''...megjithese  e di permendesh , ndjeva kenaqesi qe e pashe ketu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Veshtruesja , thx per baladen '' Nena ''...megjithese e di permendesh , ndjeva kenaqesi qe e pashe ketu.


MI CORAZON,

no hay de que.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Flamuri i vendit tim*
_Nexhat Peshkepia_ 

Eshte Flamuri i vendit tim
Me i bukuri ne bote,
Flamuri me lavdiplote.

Flamuri qe mep zemer
Dhe me be te jem krenar,
Eshte Flamuri Shqipetar.

Me nje Zhgabe dykrenore
Eshte Flamuri Skenderbeut,
Eshte Flamuri i Atdheut.

O Flamur i Dukagjinit,
O Flamur i Myzeqese,
O Flamur qe me jep shprese.

Krahasohe me te tjeret:
Ku gjen fushe me te zjarrte,
Ku gjen Flamur me te larte!

Gjithnje jeten ta kan falur
Qytetare e malesore,
Si ne Kruje, si ne Vlore.

*Si mund?*
_Nexhat Peshkepia_ 

Kur,
Duke dihmuar njeri-tjetrin,
Patem aq mundime
Per te kaluar perroin e veres,
Si mund ta kalosh vetem,
O i shtrenjti vella lufte,
Lumin e vjeshtes?

Dhe pas lumit te vjeshtes
Na pret lumi i dimrit,
Lumi vershues i dimrit!

Si mund ta kalojme,
O i shtrenjti vella mergimi,
Si mund ta kalojme vetem
Lumin vershues te dimrit,
Kur,
Duke ndihmuar njeri-tjetrin,
Per te kaluar perroin e veres
Patem aq mundime?

Cu bene,
O i shtrenjti vella bese,
O i shtrenjti vella shprese,
Cu bene ato premtime?

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Zemra ne mergim*
_Agim Karagjozi_

Nje zemer ne mergim
Na mblidhte reth tij,
Me brenge me gezim,
Si vellezer, si bij.

Te zemra ne mergim,
Mallit djegur per Atdhe,
Ne gjenim ngushellim
Se dhembje ndjente per ne.

Por zemra qe na donte
U-nda nesh per gjithmone,
Shpirti qe na ngrohte
Seshte me ne mes tone.

Tani, si vete ai tha,
Per te kunvendojme,
Zemren qe shkrete na la
Me zemrat e kerkojme.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Syte e tu*
_Desareta Mitre
nga libri Sepse ti e harrove dashurine_

Syte e tu,
lare me driten e diellit
Syte e tu,
si rrjedhe e kristalte lumenjsh,
Syte e tu,
me jeshilen e ylberit.
Syte e tu,
per mua shume te shtrenjte.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Endrra e bardhe*
_Nuhi Vinca_

Oj enderr e bardhe me djerse e ujitur
Oj enderre e badhe me gjak e stolisur
Ti linde guximshem nga zjarri I tytave
Jehove me shqipet majave, luginave.

Ku bujte ti mahnite me butesine
Prandaj ta falen perjete dashurine
Dasnoret, pas teje treten shkrepave
Qe veli yt I bardhe tu behet stoli djepave

Dhe zbrite nga malet ne muaj Nendor
Ti enderre e bardhe, ti re qumeshtore
Ne vatren e djegur ne gji e kraharor
E prure shiun, freskine verore 

- Ti enderr e gjate e krismave,
Ti flake krenare e zaurimave,
Ti bije gjaku e djerse shekullore
Ti moter e agimeve qumeshtore!


*Keshille*
_Nuhi Vinca_

Kushtoja nje ideali kete enderr
te shkurter o njeri,
para se te behet 
molle e kalbur ne pleqeri.

----------


## luracal

Dashuroj?!!

I urrej lotet, 
ashtu si urrej dallget e detit,
ashtu si urrej malet e larta,
se me kujtojne vitet e kurbetit.

I urrej kujtimet,
dhe dua te harroj.
Te jem gjithmone I paster,
Pa kujtime te jetoj.

E ti moj vajze e bukur, 
ta dish se do te te harroj.
Dhe gjithe bukurine tende,
prapa kraheve do ta qoj.

E ta dish se ste shijova, 
por dhe ti se bere dot.
Se zemra ime moj vajze,
larg gezimit sdashuron dot
     luracal dora vete

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Acar*
_Irma Laze
nga libri Bisede me valet e detit_

Acar,
Acar
dhe vetm acar.
Fundosi
nje popull
Nje histori
ne varr.
Jo per caste
as per ore,
Per dyzet e pese vjet
me zemer
ne dore!

*Vendlindjes*
_Irma Laze
nga libri Bisede me valet e detit_

Ne rruget e tua
u rrita, o Vlore,
mengjeset pershendetin
kodrat me ullinj,
bukurite e tua
i thur si kurore
brigjet ti rreh deti
me mall e dashuri!

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Jeta ka shume lote*
_Irma Laze
nga libri Bisede me valet e detit_

Nje lot rreshqiti neper faqe
dhe humbi, sdi se ku,
ndofta ne toke ka bere oaze,
ndofta mbeti harruar diku!

Ndofta permbi ndonje gjethe
si margaritaret ka rene,
por prap ne toke do te bjere
prej eres i humbur dhe i lene.

Nje lot rreshqiti, u harrua
a ndofta mbi faqe u tha;
ndofta me te tjere u bashkua
prej syrit tim ai u nda.

Sdua te di se cu bene
se di as vete se cdo te jem,
kam frike se pas loteve te lene,
mijera te tjere do te kem!


*Ata qe duan lirine*
_Irma Laze
nga libri Bisede me valet e detit_

Kush eshte ai zog
qe kafazin e pelqen?!
Kush eshte ai yll
qe naten e urren?!

Kush valle prej jush
jeten do ta shkurtoje?!
Ne shpirt e mendime
nje kyc i zi qendroi.

Te kollarisurit defrenin
kur plumbi korrte jete;
dhe vdekja e mallkuar
mberthente mijera vete!

Po kush e do vdekjen,
kush prangat i pelqen?
Ai qe do Lirine
kurre diellin se urren!

----------


## AgiDeeba

Jam Fshatar



Zbukurimin nuk e gjej në qytet;

Si fshatar kam shum favorizime,

Livandoja, ah, më vjen nga retë

Dhe pudrën e prodhon toka ime.


Me kollaron mbaj për dore kalin

Krekosur vij vërdallë fshatit tim.

Mos ma qani miq e shokë hallin

E kur punoj natën deri n agim!


Made in Paris, London, shkel me këmbë,

Kozmetikë të klasit të parë!

Ska si puthja e Natyres-Nënë.

Le të ngelem për jetë një fshatar!




Të jap shpirtin 


Nëse të jap zemrën, mund t ja falesh dikujt tjetër,

Nëse të jap sytë, mund të shohësh një mik të vjetër,

Nëse të jap buzët, mbase ti puth dhe armiku im,

Nëse të jap poezi, mund t mos u hedhësh asnjë sy

Por, nëse të jap shpirtin në një të bukur agim

Besomë, unë do të jetoj përgjithmonë tek ty!

----------


## prishtinase

Lasgush Poradeci
-----------------------------------/

Kush ta fali bukurine

Kush ta fali bukurine
Qe t'e me trerosh te zine!

Kur te pashe per te vluar,
Pellumbeshe pende-shkruar,
Bubu!plumb ne kraharuar,
Plumb qe vret dyke gjemuar!

Mbledhur shoqet me nje qoshe,
Dic, m'ju flisje,dic m'ju thoshe,
Gushe-e-llere-e-gji-bardhoshe.

Pa me syckezat e tua,
Sy-larme!c'me fole mua.

Leshrave t'ju binte hija,
Yll i ndezur me shkendija,
Ndezur mun ne mes ne balle,
Te me vesh ne dhe te gjalle.

----------

